# Obamacare Website to be Shut Down for Repairs



## FUZO (Oct 5, 2013)

Obamacare Website to be Shut Down for Repairs

Considering this twatBama cant get anything right they cant even get a website to work correctly.And the amount of registratioins after 1 week has been a joke just like his health care.And you have scum bag Reid not even letting congress to fund the NIH for cancer patients and not keeping thre parks open thats a joke.This is going to bite him in the ass plus in a few weeks the debt comes up he has no leverage you all will see.Give fagoma care to those who want it and for those who dont want it dont have to get it and not get a fine.Fagoma will give big business breaks for this health care but not for the little people.Scum bag


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2013)

probably they were flooded by angry white men needing erectile dysfunction meds


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 5, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> probably they were flooded by angry white men needing erectile dysfunction meds



Finally, a condition worth treating


----------



## LAM (Oct 5, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Obamacare Website to be Shut Down for Repairs
> 
> Considering this twatBama cant get anything right they cant even get a website to work correctly.And the amount of registratioins after 1 week has been a joke just like his health care.And you have scum bag Reid not even letting congress to fund the NIH for cancer patients and not keeping thre parks open thats a joke.This is going to bite him in the ass plus in a few weeks the debt comes up he has no leverage you all will see.Give fagoma care to those who want it and for those who dont want it dont have to get it and not get a fine.Fagoma will give big business breaks for this health care but not for the little people.Scum bag



almost all government websites are down!  the only ones still up are the ones involved with "security" like FEMA, DHS, FBI, etc.

but don't bother checking any yourself you just keep going along with the heard...LOL


----------



## Swiper (Oct 5, 2013)

lmao


----------



## caedus (Oct 5, 2013)

Blame it on Obama.... You do realize this was put to a vote vote passed..... Get over it dude move on with your life

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## caedus (Oct 5, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Obamacare Website to be Shut Down for Repairs
> 
> Considering this twatBama cant get anything right they cant even get a website to work correctly.And the amount of registratioins after 1 week has been a joke just like his health care.And you have scum bag Reid not even letting congress to fund the NIH for cancer patients and not keeping thre parks open thats a joke.This is going to bite him in the ass plus in a few weeks the debt comes up he has no leverage you all will see.Give fagoma care to those who want it and for those who dont want it dont have to get it and not get a fine.Fagoma will give big business breaks for this health care but not for the little people.Scum bag



Blame it on the Republican s get informed...click here http://m.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2013/10/shutdown-debt-ceiling-explained.   NUFF SAID

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2013)

Fuzo is a raving lunatic. He makes me look like the poster boy for good mental health. He is also 200% mentally fucking retarded. 

"Obamamaaa bla bla bla pop pop thud I Shitted my pants!"


----------



## malk (Oct 5, 2013)

sign up for pharma test,cheap gears....


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 5, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Obamacare Website to be Shut Down for Repairs
> 
> Considering this twatBama cant get anything right they cant even get a website to work correctly.And the amount of registratioins after 1 week has been a joke just like his health care.And you have scum bag Reid not even letting congress to fund the NIH for cancer patients and not keeping thre parks open thats a joke.This is going to bite him in the ass plus in a few weeks the debt comes up he has no leverage you all will see.Give fagoma care to those who want it and for those who dont want it dont have to get it and not get a fine.Fagoma will give big business breaks for this health care but not for the little people.Scum bag



Is English your fourth language?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2013)

it was confirmed that it was the republicans fault, they were all overloading the site signing up for healthcare


----------



## Swiper (Oct 6, 2013)

in a free society people shouldn't be forced with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 6, 2013)

Swiper said:


> in a free society people shouldn't be forced with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company.



It's been like that for some time.  48 states require auto insurance.  Now there's an issue with being required to purchase insurance?


----------



## Presser (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> It's been like that for some time.  48 states require auto insurance.  Now there's an issue with being required to purchase insurance?



Umm, driving a fucking privilege NOT a god given right. 

You don't want to pay auto insurance, then don't drive.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> It's been like that for some time.  48 states require auto insurance.  Now there's an issue with being required to purchase insurance?



nobody is forcing me to buy auto insurance with the threat of being put in prison for simply breathing air. 

so because i breathe air i need to purchase insurance or pay a fine and if i don't i go to prison? makes perfect sense in a free society.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 6, 2013)

Swiper said:


> nobody is forcing me to buy auto insurance with the threat of being put in prison for simply breathing air.
> 
> so because i breathe air i need to purchase insurance or pay a fine and if i don't i go to prison? makes perfect sense in a free society.



Drive with no auto insurance and you face huge fines.  Don't pay those fines and you can go to prison.  Same with the healthcare law.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Drive with no auto insurance and you face huge fines.  Don't pay those fines and you can go to prison.  Same with the healthcare law.




not really. that's if i choose to drive with no insurance. I have no choice with health insurance. if i breathe air i need health insurance or be put in prison. It's a big difference that you just can't understand. I also find it fascinating you like your govt forcing you to buy a product from a private company. I guess people like yourself like being told what product they need to buy with the force of govt and the threat of prison.  Obama's corporatism at its finest.

And just to note, i don't agree with states mandating people buy auto insurance. at least i don't need to buy it for simply breathing air.

  In a free society people shouldn't be forced with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company.  do you agree with this statement?


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 6, 2013)

Swiper said:


> not really. that's if i choose to drive with no insurance. I have no choice with health insurance. if i breathe air i need health insurance or be put in prison. It's a big difference that you just can't understand. I also find it fascinating you like your govt forcing you to buy a product from a private company. I guess people like yourself like being told what product they need to buy with the force of govt and the threat of prison.  Obama's corporatism at its finest.
> 
> And just to note, i don't agree with states mandating people buy auto insurance. at least i don't need to buy it for simply breathing air.
> 
> In a free society people shouldn't be forced with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company.  do you agree with this statement?



And you can choose to not buy health insurance.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> And you can choose to not buy health insurance.





_In a free society should people be forced by their govt with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company__?


_


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 6, 2013)

Swiper said:


> _In a free society should people be forced by their govt with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company__?
> 
> 
> _



You still have the option.


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 6, 2013)

Obviously he doesn't understand, don't waste your time swiper


----------



## Swiper (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> You still have the option.




I do have the option of buying health insurance or go to prison. we already established that.  Now lets focus on my question you keep avoiding to answer.  I'll ask you again. 
_In a free society should people be forced by their govt with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company__?




_


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 6, 2013)

lmao zaphod.. is this nigga serious?


----------



## LAM (Oct 6, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> it was confirmed that it was the republicans fault, they were all overloading the site signing up for healthcare



every single broke ass low wage, low union state needs it badly, you know all 10 poorest states in the country the red states in the south.


----------



## LAM (Oct 6, 2013)

Swiper said:


> I do have the option of buying health insurance or go to prison. we already established that.  Now lets focus on my question you keep avoiding to answer.  I'll ask you again.
> _In a free society should people be forced by their govt with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company__?
> 
> _



PolitiFact Virginia

Del. Bob Marshall says "violators of Obama health care reform face prison time.  Those who fail to buy health insurance under "Obamacare" face the threat of jail time."

The TRUTH

"The individual mandate in the health reform bill imposes "taxes" that are designed to prod uninsured Americans to buy insurance. Exemptions would be provided for families of limited means. The idea is that by expanding the pool of Americans paying for coverage, insurers can use the additional revenue to improve benefits, eliminate barriers for pre-existing conditions and reduce costs for others enrolled in the plans.

Those without coverage could eventually (by 2016) pay a tax penalty greater than $695 per year up to a maximum of three times that amount ($2,085) per family or 2.5% of household income. The penalty will be phased-in. After 2016, the penalty will be increased annually by the cost-of-living adjustment.

Let?s recap.

In his release, Marshall twice said people failing to purchase health care could face imprisonment. That?s not true.

Marshall references an exchange that took place over a year ago, well before the law was approved. At that time, imprisonment was a possibility, but not in the legislation that was enacted.  It is ridiculous for Marshall, no novice in public affairs, to insist otherwise.

We rate his claim Pants on Fire."
PolitiFact Virginia | Del. Bob Marshall says violators of Obama health care reform face prison time


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2013)

so how does this work for the illegals who were already getting free healthcare, are they now obligated to pay taxes?


----------



## LAM (Oct 7, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> so how does this work for the illegals who were already getting free healthcare, are they now obligated to pay taxes?



combined the illegals pay far more in taxes then firms like GE does, as they usually get a tax benefit.  only the mother and children receive free healthcare currently, it's one of the sole benefits of being impoverished in the US.


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Union all day baby...and all u pieces of shit should have health insurance


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

LAM said:


> PolitiFact Virginia
> 
> Del. Bob Marshall says "violators of Obama health care reform face prison time.  Those who fail to buy health insurance under "Obamacare" face the threat of jail time."
> 
> ...



Bob Marshall? one guys opinion. LOL  where in  obamacare does it say no prison time for not paying your taxes?

what happens when you don't pay taxes to the IRS?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2013)

Most of you do not work in the healthcare industry. Most of you do not understand that you pay for medical care regardless of whether you have insurance. Hospitals do not sustain themselves. They are heavily funded by everyone in the form of taxes, donations, and insurance providers. Your insurance premium is higher, because the hospital has to increase the cost of your care to offset what they are losing by treating low income patients. 

It is against the law to turn away sick and dying people. Therefor, hospitals require government money to operate. You are already paying for socialized healthcare in a fashion, you just don't see it because it is paid for in ways that is not obvious. Forcing people to get insurance is a way to make it more fair for the people who already have insurance. The dumb mother fuckers that are complaining the loudest are the ones who are being helped the most by this initiative. 

Also, one of the biggest waste of money in healthcare comes from people who avoid using preventive care for issues that eventually turn into huge money pits. It is far cheaper to spend a little money on the front end to treat an issue before it turns into something that causes a person to spend weeks in a hospital occupying a bed and requiring round the clock nursing care and physician's time. 

Emergency rooms across the nation are clogged the fuck up because the only way many people can get care is going to the emergency room. So when you break your leg and go to the emergency room, prepare to wait a long time unless you have a private physician who can provide the service you need. 

Hospitals are going to take in whatever they have to one way or another. If they can't, then they shut down services, and *everyone* loses access to those services. Not only do poor people and people without insurance lose access, but every fucking person needing those services. 95% of the people with an opinion have no mother fucking clue what their fucking talking about. They don't fucking know! They don't ask the right people. They listen to their ignorant friends, ignorant mother fuckers on message boards, and lying cocksuckering political pundits on mainstream news.

I doubt that universal healthcare in the current proposed form is the solution, but it is a step in the right direction. It at least needs to be talked about in an honest manner. Most of the discussion has been bullshit rhetoric and dumb fucking faggots repeating shit they heard on fox news.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 7, 2013)

^ This is the healthcare the R's want you to have, remember that wooden boy named mitt and his vision for new China, I mean the new Amerika!

I swear phuqers have a selective memory, and who says we live in a free society? Everything I've seen in my lifetime says otherwise. 

People have a right to peacefully gather and voice their opinions, that is a free society. When you gather and get maced and thumped over the head with pr24's because you're fed up with the direction your politicians are leading you and you say enough already, you may as well live in the evil empire....

So we call it!


----------



## LAM (Oct 7, 2013)

Swiper said:


> Bob Marshall? one guys opinion. LOL  where in  obamacare does it say no prison time for not paying your taxes?
> 
> what happens when you don't pay taxes to the IRS?



well here it is why don't you point out what pages that's on.

H. R. 3590
http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111hr3590enr/pdf/BILLS-111hr3590enr.pdf


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

LAM said:


> well here it is why don't you point out what pages that's on.
> 
> H. R. 3590
> http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111hr3590enr/pdf/BILLS-111hr3590enr.pdf




Check the tax law penalties of the US and see what happens when you don't pay your taxes.


----------



## LAM (Oct 7, 2013)

Swiper said:


> Check the tax law penalties of the US and see what happens when you don't pay your taxes.



I've been audited by the IRS, when it took me 8 years to pay the back taxes I owed them.  and after not responding to one single letter or certified letter do you know what they did to me? nothing...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2013)

Swiper said:


> _In a free society should people be forced by their govt with the threat of being put in prison if they don't buy a product from a private company__?
> 
> 
> _



yes. so the rest of us don't have to pay your non insurance having bills when you get sick. do you drive without car insurance? it's to protect the rest of us from the other guys stupidity as much as anything else.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

LAM said:


> I've been audited by the IRS, when it took me 8 years to pay the back taxes I owed them.  and after not responding to one single letter or certified letter do you know what they did to me? nothing...



 you PAID them back.  don't pay them and see what happens next time.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yes. so the rest of us don't have to pay your non insurance having bills when you get sick. do you drive without car insurance? it's to protect the rest of us from the other guys stupidity as much as anything else.



I'll be nice, your view of freedom and liberty is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2013)

Swiper said:


> I'll be nice, your view of freedom and liberty is disturbing to say the least.



She is 100% correct. There are three ways to handle the issue:

1: The way we do it now which is treat everyone regardless of whether you have any means to pay for the care you will receive when you need it most. If you can't pay, then everyone who does pay has to pay more to make up for you not paying your part. 

2: Make everyone pay insurance so that everyone is paying their fair share.

3: Don't force anyone to get insurance, but deny health services to anyone who doesn't pay in. That means 911 will not even send an ambulance to you without first verifying your insurance and/or that you have X amount of dollars in the bank that will cover your expected bills.


Solution 3 would most embody freedom and liberty. You would have the freedom to save money by not having insurance. You could set money aside in an account that is for emergencies. If you never need health care, then you can use the money as collateral, or even borrow against it. You could even just say fuck it and not set anything aside, but you will die if you became fatally ill or are involved in an accident. You would have the freedom to die on the side of the road like an animal. 

Those are the only options. Personally, I would go with option 3 just because I give zero fucks about dying. Most people are clingy to the idea of being alive and would never go with option 3. Option 1 is the fucking worst. It allows pieces of shit to abuse a system that is paid for by other people.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

KelJu said:


> She is 100% correct. There are three ways to handle the issue:
> 
> 1: The way we do it now which is treat everyone regardless of whether you have any means to pay for the care you will receive when you need it most. If you can't pay, then everyone who does pay has to pay more to make up for you not paying your part.
> 
> ...



you're missing the point. It's much bigger than some stupid health care law. If govt can force us to buy a product from a private company, what's going to stop them from forcing us to only buy healthy foods, only allowed to have one car to cut down on pollution, you know because it's killing the earth and makes people sick, so why not limit us to one car each? why not make all of the citizens buy a multivitamins so we all stay health so we don't rack up medical bills?  why not make all alcohol, tobacco and foods that have a high fat content illegal? you know it's makes people sick, then they need medical treatment.  And the list can go on and on and I'm sure there are better examples. do you see what i'm getting at?   


The last time govt forced the American people to buy something against their will was the stamp act which helped set off the American revolution. it's astonishing how far we've come.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

*The Myth of American Freedom
**by Andrew P. Napolitano**
*Does the government work for us or do we work for the government? Is freedom in America a myth or a reality? What if we didn't live in a free country?

​What if the Constitution were written not to limit government, but to expand it? What if the Constitution didn't fulfill the promise of the Declaration of Independence, but betrayed it? What if the Constitution actually permitted the government to limit and constrict freedom? What if the Bill of Rights was just a paper promise, that the government could avoid whenever it claimed the need to do so? What if the same generation ? in some cases the same people ? that drafted the U.S. Constitution enacted laws that violated it? What if the merchants and bankers who financed the American Revolution bought their way into the new government and got it to enact laws that stifled their competition? What if the civil war that was fought in the name of freedom actually advanced the cause of tyranny?


What if the federal government were the product of 150 years of stealing power and liberty and property from the people and the states? What if our political elites spent the 20th century importing the socialist ideas of big government Statism from Europe? What if our political class was adopting the European political culture from which our founding fathers fought so hard to break free?

What if our political leaders no longer acknowledged that our rights come from our humanity, but insisted instead that they come from the government? What if you had to produce your papers to get out of or into our once-free country? What if you couldn't board a plane, a train, or a long-distance bus without providing documentation telling the government who you are and where you're going, without paying the government, and without risking sexual assault? What if your local police department could shoot down a plane? What if government agents could write their own search warrants, declare their own enemies, and seize whatever property they want? What if the feds could detain you indefinitely, with no visitors, no lawyer, no judge, and no jury? What if they could make you just disappear? What if the government broke its own laws in order to enforce them? What if the government broke down your front door in the middle of the night and shot your dog, and claimed it was a mistake?

What if you were required to purchase a product that you didn't need, didn't want, and couldn't afford, from a company you never heard of, just as a condition of living in the United States? What if the government told you what not to put in your body as well as what to put into it; and how much? What if the government claimed that since it will be paying your medical bills, it can tell you what to eat, when to sleep, and how to live? What if the government tried to cajole and coax and compel you into behaviors and attitudes it considered socially acceptable? What if the government spent your tax money to advertise to you how great the services are that it provides? What if the government kept promising to make you safe while it kept stripping you of your liberties and committing crimes in your name that made you a target of more violence?


What if you didn't have a right to every dollar you earned? What if the government decided how much of your earnings it will keep and how much it will permit you to have? What if the government took money from you and gave it away to its rich banking and corporate friends whose businesses were failing? What if the government thought it knew better than you did how to lead your life and had no problem telling you so? What if the government took the credit for every success your own human actions helped you achieve? What if the government told you that only it could build roads, run schools, keep you safe, and collect trash even though it's never been able to do so efficiently before? What if the government spent nearly twice as much as it took in? What if it couldn't pass a budget on a timely basis and funded itself just weeks at a time? And what if the government kept borrowing money against the wealth of future generations to pay for wasteful programs today?


What if you worked for the government and the government didn't work for you? What if freedom were a myth? What if we don't live in a free country? What do we do about it?

The Myth of American Freedom by Andrew P. Napolitano


----------



## Bowden (Oct 7, 2013)

Swiper said:


> you're missing the point. It's much bigger than some stupid health care law. If govt can force us to buy a product from a private company, what's going to stop them from forcing us to only buy healthy foods, only allowed to have one car to cut down on pollution, you know because it's killing the earth and makes people sick, so why not limit us to one car each? why not make all of the citizens buy a multivitamins so we all stay health so we don't rack up medical bills?  why not make all alcohol, tobacco and foods that have a high fat content illegal? you know it's makes people sick, then they need medical treatment.  And the list can go on and on and I'm sure there are better examples. do you see what i'm getting at?
> 
> 
> The last time govt forced the American people to buy something against their will was the stamp act which helped set off the American revolution. it's astonishing how far we've come.



The government (at least in my state) forces me to buy auto insurance that is sold by a private company against my will.
Do not use the ridiculous argument that it is my choice to drive or not.
Where I live mass transit is limited and there are no other options than to drive.
If I want to work that is.

In addition, I see no reason why I should pay a higher health insurance premium and higher medical costs to subsidize freeloaders that could afford to by health insurance but choose not to do so.
Then they get sick, need medical care and what they cannot pay the medical provider passes the cost to me in the form of cost shifting.
That cost shifting causes my health insurance premiums and health care costs to be higher than they would be without all of the freeloading.

They don't want to buy health insurance fine.
Then they should opt out of receiving any medical care that they cannot afford to pay out of pocket.
Get in an auto accident or acquire a serious medical condition and need major medical that costs 50k and up?
Tough, live with your decision to not buy health insurance get no medical care, live free from big government and die.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know about Obamacare but everyone that can afford to do so should be forced by law to buy catastrophic health care insurance to pay for what they cannot afford out of pocket.
I am tired of paying for their freeloading by increased health care insurance premiums and increased health care costs due to cost shifting.

This freeloading by the uninsured so that they can buy iphones, have cell phone accounts, have cable television ect. ect. instead of buying health care insurance is crap.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

Bowden said:


> I don't know about Obamacare but everyone that can afford to do so should be forced by law to buy catastrophic health care insurance to pay for what they cannot afford out of pocket.
> I am tired of paying for their freeloading by increased health care insurance premiums and increased health care costs due to cost shifting.
> 
> This freeloading by the uninsured so that they can buy iphones, have cell phone accounts, have cable television ect. ect. instead of buying health care insurance is crap.





why not ban all foods high in fat? it makes people fat which leads to health problems. they'll use up a lot of health care resources and the costs will shift to your premium. so it just makes sense to ban all foods high in fat along with alcohol & tobacco and so on, correct? 
Or how about mandating everyone buy a gym membership to stay fit so they don't cause a strain on the health care system? And if they don't, we'll tax the shit out of them. sound good to you?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> you're missing the point. It's much bigger than some stupid health care law. If govt can force us to buy a product from a private company, what's going to stop them from forcing us to only buy healthy foods, only allowed to have one car to cut down on pollution, you know because it's killing the earth and makes people sick, so why not limit us to one car each? why not make all of the citizens buy a multivitamins so we all stay health so we don't rack up medical bills?  why not make all alcohol, tobacco and foods that have a high fat content illegal? you know it's makes people sick, then they need medical treatment.  And the list can go on and on and I'm sure there are better examples. do you see what i'm getting at?
> 
> 
> 
> The last time govt forced the American people to buy something against their will was the stamp act which helped set off the American revolution. it's astonishing how far we've come.



That wasn't even remotely the last time the government forced people to buy shit. I am not missing any point. I fucking hate government interference more than anyone. I am more on your side than you realize. However, you seem to think that mandatory participation into government systems is a new concept. It isn't. We are forced to pay taxes, forced to be part of the justice system, forced to go to war, forced to pay for other people's shit, forced to pay for the bombs we drop on countries, forced to pay rich and powerful contractors to rebuild the shit we dropped bombs on, forced to buy insurance on cars that are absolutely required to be a productive working member of society in most areas, forced to buy flood insurance if you live in hurricane flood zones, forced to pay money to hunt and eat an animal on your own fucking land, and the list goes on, and on, and on. 

You have an extremely narrow minded view of this, and I believe it has more to do with your hatred of a nigger president than the issue at hand.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 8, 2013)

its disgusting for any American to say our Gov can tell us what to buy or do, your right what will they tell us to do later in life .we have seen the worst of the worst Presidents that our country has ever seen and trust me in time most of us will see that and it will be proven so


----------



## FUZO (Oct 8, 2013)

QUOTE-You have an extremely narrow minded view of this, and I believe it has more to do with your hatred of a nigger president than the issue at hand.[/QUOTE]



And thats where your a nut job thinking we hate a president because of his color thats all Liberals can come up with color of his skin or blame bush 5 years later.Oh no its never about plicy or priciple just color of his skin.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2013)

FUZO said:


> And thats where your a nut job thinking we hate a president because of his color thats all Liberals can come up with color of his skin or blame bush 5 years later.Oh no its never about plicy or priciple just color of his skin.




Please don't try to comprehend my posts. You're obviously struggling to string words together in a coherent fashion, and you should spend more time and attention on reading and writing. If you ever get the hang of it, then perhaps I'll try to assist you with some second grade reading comp exercises. You also can't seem to figure out how the message board quote system works. Let's add that to the list. Learn to read and write, comprehension skills, and then how to use a message board. We will get you operating at a 10 year old's level in no time. 


"Liberal Leaberial Obamamamama bla bla bla bla I shitted my pants again!"


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

KelJu said:


> That wasn't even remotely the last time the government forced people to buy shit. I am not missing any point. I fucking hate government interference more than anyone. I am more on your side than you realize. However, you seem to think that mandatory participation into government systems is a new concept. It isn't. We are forced to pay taxes, forced to be part of the justice system, forced to go to war, forced to pay for other people's shit, forced to pay for the bombs we drop on countries, forced to pay rich and powerful contractors to rebuild the shit we dropped bombs on, forced to buy insurance on cars that are absolutely required to be a productive working member of society in most areas, forced to buy flood insurance if you live in hurricane flood zones, forced to pay money to hunt and eat an animal on your own fucking land, and the list goes on, and on, and on.
> 
> You have an extremely narrow minded view of this, and I believe it has more to do with your hatred of a nigger president than the issue at hand.



That is quite possibly the best post I have ever read. I agree with you 100 percent. I believe most of these far-right radicals are very racist and motivated by their selfish and greedy / racist needs... The list does go hunting license fishing license camping permit etcetera etcetera etcetera..... So whoever has that post about being forced to buy something was obviously a complete moron.... Here's how I look at it : president obama was reelected on Obamacare it was put to a vote passed into law, so it simply is a fact. All I can say is at least everyone will have health insurance and if you have a loved one or you yourself have a pre-existing condition that will no longer be an issue, so I am actually for the affordable healthcare act Based on the humanitarian aspects of it, what country was losing more money but people that abuse the emergency room system then it will lose on this plan at least this way the deadbeats have to pay for their coverage as well.

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Please don't try to comprehend my posts. You're obviously struggling to string words together in a coherent fashion, and you should spend more time and attention on reading and writing. If you ever get the hang of it, then perhaps I'll try to assist you with some second grade reading comp exercises. You also can't seem to figure out how the message board quote system works. Let's add that to the list. Learn to read and write, comprehension skills, and then how to use a message board. We will get you operating at a 10 year old's level in no time.
> 
> 
> "Liberal Leaberial Obamamamama bla bla bla bla I shitted my pants again!"



FUZO U FUC ING MORON...CAN YOU READ THAT DIP SHIT....SAY SOMETHING... I DARE U... idiot

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

FUZO said:


> its disgusting for any American to say our Gov can tell us what to buy or do, your right what will they tell us to do later in life .we have seen the worst of the worst Presidents that our country has ever seen and trust me in time most of us will see that and it will be proven so



Wow.........moron

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2013)

people that don't think about the consequences of not having health insurance are also not likely to think about the consequences of smoking or a high fat diet. not getting early intervention and screening they end up being a MUCH greater tax burden. people are wailing they can't make me buy insurance not even realizing you pay a shit ton of money already for people who are uninsured and get in over their heads with any number of medical situations.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

KelJu said:


> That wasn't even remotely the last time the government forced people to buy shit. I am not missing any point. I fucking hate government interference more than anyone. I am more on your side than you realize. However, you seem to think that mandatory participation into government systems is a new concept. It isn't. We are forced to pay taxes, forced to be part of the justice system, forced to go to war, forced to pay for other people's shit, forced to pay for the bombs we drop on countries, forced to pay rich and powerful contractors to rebuild the shit we dropped bombs on, forced to buy insurance on cars that are absolutely required to be a productive working member of society in most areas, forced to buy flood insurance if you live in hurricane flood zones, forced to pay money to hunt and eat an animal on your own fucking land, and the list goes on, and on, and on.
> 
> You have an extremely narrow minded view of this, and I believe it has more to do with your hatred of a nigger president than the issue at hand.



So what are you getting at? that you like govt forcing you to do and pay for shit you don't want or need?



you're dead wrong (in bold) It couldn't be further from the truth, but i expect no less from people like you to stoop down to that level. scumbag...  

income taxes is theft of my personal property. all the other shit you mentioned comes from income tax money.  
the justice system, declaration of war, is part of the US constitution, dumb ass

so i guess you like your govt forcing you to do things you don't want to do?  great more power to you.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

caedus said:


> That is quite possibly the best post I have ever read. I agree with you 100 percent. I believe most of these far-right radicals are very racist and motivated by their selfish and greedy / racist needs... The list does go hunting license fishing license camping permit etcetera etcetera etcetera..... So whoever has that post about being forced to buy something was obviously a complete moron.... Here's how I look at it : president obama was reelected on Obamacare it was put to a vote passed into law, so it simply is a fact. All I can say is at least everyone will have health insurance and if you have a loved one or you yourself have a pre-existing condition that will no longer be an issue, so I am actually for the affordable healthcare act Based on the humanitarian aspects of it, what country was losing more money but people that abuse the emergency room system then it will lose on this plan at least this way the deadbeats have to pay for their coverage as well.
> 
> "May the force be with you all"



that's one of the main problems with you authoritarians, you think with your heart not your brain. probably not much up there anyway so i can see why you think with your heart.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> why not ban all foods high in fat? it makes people fat which leads to health problems. they'll use up a lot of health care resources and the costs will shift to your premium. so it just makes sense to ban all foods high in fat along with alcohol & tobacco and so on, correct?
> Or how about mandating everyone buy a gym membership to stay fit so they don't cause a strain on the health care system? And if they don't, we'll tax the shit out of them. sound good to you?


 
no one wants to reply to this?


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> that's one of the main problems with you authoritarians, you think with your heart not your brain. probably not much up there anyway so i can see why you think with your heart.



Swiper eBay hairy fat dick b**** . Your garbage your mom is fat and no one likes you

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> no one wants to reply to this?



F*** you Swiper you f****** f*****... You f****** moron you should your mouth before I find you and b**** slap you

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

KelJu said:


> That wasn't even remotely the last time the government forced people to buy shit. I am not missing any point. I fucking hate government interference more than anyone. I am more on your side than you realize. However, you seem to think that mandatory participation into government systems is a new concept. It isn't. We are forced to pay taxes, forced to be part of the justice system, forced to go to war, forced to pay for other people's shit, forced to pay for the bombs we drop on countries, forced to pay rich and powerful contractors to rebuild the shit we dropped bombs on, forced to buy insurance on cars that are absolutely required to be a productive working member of society in most areas, forced to buy flood insurance if you live in hurricane flood zones, forced to pay money to hunt and eat an animal on your own fucking land, and the list goes on, and on, and on.
> 
> You have an extremely narrow minded view of this, and I believe it has more to do with your hatred of a nigger president than the issue at hand.



to understand your post, Is it that because in the past govt made people buy stuff IF they choose to do something, not simply for breathing air, it's ok because it was done in the past?  Or are you just pointing out that govt made people by stuff in the past?   Regardless it's still wrong IMO whether it was done in the past or not. 

There is a little difference for breathing air and doing something like driving a car ect... We have the right to be left alone.  I'll also point out that that is a state law not federal. not that it's a huge difference but at least if i don't like what a state is doing i can move. 

I'm a simple man. i believe in personal and economic liberty. what ever is going to make us more free with less govt intervention the better. that is my belief system. It's not political, it's a philosophy.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

caedus said:


> Swiper eBay hairy fat dick b**** . Your garbage your mom is fat and no one likes you
> 
> "May the force be with you all"






caedus said:


> F*** you Swiper you f****** f*****... You f****** moron you should your mouth before I find you and b**** slap you
> 
> "May the force be with you all"



Thanks!


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> Thanks!



My pleasure.lol

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

LAM said:


> PolitiFact Virginia
> 
> Del. Bob Marshall says "violators of Obama health care reform face prison time.  Those who fail to buy health insurance under "Obamacare" face the threat of jail time."
> 
> ...



Lam, you were right i was wrong. i trust what the judge says.  not that it changes anything it's just less of a punishment. govt is still forcing us to buy a product or face taxation/fines. That is wrong.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> no one wants to reply to this?



all great ideas.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> all great ideas.



thank you LW. you probably have the biggest balls here to admit that.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 8, 2013)

There may have been a hint of sarcasm there.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 8, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> There may have been a hint of sarcasm there.



i highly doubt that. There are people who think that govt should have total control over peoples lives as long as it's for the greater good of the country no matter how intrusive govt is.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 8, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Please don't try to comprehend my posts. You're obviously struggling to string words together in a coherent fashion, and you should spend more time and attention on reading and writing. If you ever get the hang of it, then perhaps I'll try to assist you with some second grade reading comp exercises. You also can't seem to figure out how the message board quote system works. Let's add that to the list. Learn to read and write, comprehension skills, and then how to use a message board. We will get you operating at a 10 year old's level in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUZO (Oct 8, 2013)

caedus said:


> FUZO U FUC ING MORON...CAN YOU READ THAT DIP SHIT....SAY SOMETHING... I DARE U... idiot
> 
> "May the force be with you all"




Go fuck yourself and blow your mother hows that for saying something,we know who this idiot is thats for sure


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> to understand your post, Is it that because in the past govt made people buy stuff IF they choose to do something, not simply for breathing air, it's ok because it was done in the past?  Or are you just pointing out that govt made people by stuff in the past?   Regardless it's still wrong IMO whether it was done in the past or not.
> 
> There is a little difference for breathing air and doing something like driving a car ect... We have the right to be left alone.  I'll also point out that that is a state law not federal. not that it's a huge difference but at least if i don't like what a state is doing i can move.
> 
> I'm a simple man. i believe in personal and economic liberty. what ever is going to make us more free with less govt intervention the better. that is my belief system. It's not political, it's a philosophy.



I am totally on board with that. I am not disagreeing with your belief that the government should fuck off.  But, they already got involved and made a fucking mess. Now the mess must be fixed.  Legally, hospitals must treat a person even if they have no money or insurance. That is the issue right there. Most Americans have decided that it is morally correct to save a person's life even if it cost money that the person doesn't have. However, by doing so, the people who can pay have to pay more. 
That is an infringement of "liberty" onto the people who are already paying their fair share. Liberty is almost a commodity or a finite resource. To give liberty to one person, you have to take it from another. This is because human beings rarely ever agree on any fucking thing. Liberty for all is a logical fallacy. Your idea of liberty doesn't exist.

Fags want liberty to marry. Christians want liberty to impose their idea of Gods will back onto the fags.  In this situation, liberty can only be granted to one group. This is a very simplistic example, but you should be able to see how that applies to everything. You want the liberty to not buy insurance. Bowden wants the liberty to pay only for his healthcare, not his and the low income family?s healthcare down the street. Both of you cannot be granted liberty and freedom to do what you want.  This has nothing to do with Obama forcing people to do shit. This is about remedying a situation that is fucked and growing more fucked at an exponential rate the longer we go on without making adjustments.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 8, 2013)

FUZO said:


> KelJu said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't try to comprehend my posts. You're obviously struggling to string words together in a coherent fashion, and you should spend more time and attention on reading and writing. If you ever get the hang of it, then perhaps I'll try to assist you with some second grade reading comp exercises. You also can't seem to figure out how the message board quote system works. Let's add that to the list. Learn to read and write, comprehension skills, and then how to use a message board. We will get you operating at a 10 year old's level in no time.
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2013)

FUZO said:


> KelJu said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't try to comprehend my posts. You're obviously struggling to string words together in a coherent fashion, and you should spend more time and attention on reading and writing. If you ever get the hang of it, then perhaps I'll try to assist you with some second grade reading comp exercises. You also can't seem to figure out how the message board quote system works. Let's add that to the list. Learn to read and write, comprehension skills, and then how to use a message board. We will get you operating at a 10 year old's level in no time.
> ...


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

FUZO said:


> Go fuck yourself and blow your mother hows that for saying something,we know who this idiot is thats for sure



Attention FUZO.. thank you for proving yourself ignorant: plz read


WASHINGTON -- President Barack Obama said Tuesday that he is willing to negotiate with Republicans over health care or any other topic, but only after Congress passes a short-term government funding measure and increases the debt limit.

"What I've said is that I will talk about anything," he said, after declaring in his opening statement, "We can't make extortion routine as part of our democracy."

Obama said that the United States could not afford to deal with "manufactured crises" over funding the government and paying its existing obligations.

"Think about it this way: The American people do not get to demand a ransom for doing their jobs," he said. "You don't get a chance to call your bank and say I'm not going to pay my mortgage this month unless you throw in a new car and an Xbox."

Obama also pointed out that the shutdown had occurred as a result of Republicans' strong opposition to the health care law he passed. "The way we got to this point was one thing and one thing only: this Republican obsession with dismantling the Affordable Care Act," he said. "Most Americans -- Democrats and Republicans -- agree that health care should not have anything to do with keeping our government open or paying our bills on time."

He signaled openness to a short-term deal to end the shutdown, an idea floated by National Economic Council Director Gene Sperling on Monday. "It is the responsibility of Congress to decide how long and how often they want to vote on doing that, the important thing is that they not threaten default and that they not put our country on the brink of that,? Sperling said. "Longer is better for economic certainty and jobs, but it is ultimately up to them."

Obama also addressed the continued pain caused by sequestration, in response to a question from The Huffington Post's Sam Stein. "We?re willing to pass at least a short-term budget that opens up the government at current funding levels," he said. "It doesn?t even address the harm that?s been done because of sequestration."

But he said that even if sequestration cuts aren't reversed in the short-term, the government needs to be funded immediately. "What about all those thousands who?ve been hurt by sequester? The Democrats aren?t making that demand right now," he said. "We understand there?s going to have to be some give and take. What we are saying is, don?t hurt more people while we?re trying to resolve these differences. Let?s just at least make sure that we keep the lights on while we?re having these conversations."

Obama's comments came after he spoke with House Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) by phone earlier on Tuesday. Obama repeated his position that he wanted the House to pass a clean continuing resolution to fund the government and a debt limit hike before negotiating over the deficit. Boehner's reaction was not described in the call readouts from both offices, and a request for comment to the speaker's office was not returned.

ALSO ON HUFFPOST

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## caedus (Oct 8, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> FUZO said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't just your kindergarten level of spelling, it's also your lack of coherency.  A monkey pounding on a keyboard makes more sense than you do.  My 8 year old son not only spells better, he writes better than you do.
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2013)

Swiper said:


> i highly doubt that. There are people who think that govt should have total control over peoples lives as long as it's for the greater good of the country no matter how intrusive govt is.



i don't support the ideas but really, don't you think it'd be hilarious to see someone slap the feed bag out of the American fat asses hands? the obesity epidemic is hurting more than just the people stuffing their faces it's a tax burden. so they have the right to eat and gobble up tax dollars and make so much traffic in the hospitals people with non self indulgent issues need to compete for a doctors limited time. when people are a danger to themselves what determines when an authority steps in? whats the diff between jumping off a bridge and eating yourself diabetic or into heart failure?


----------



## Swiper (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i don't support the ideas but really, don't you think it'd be hilarious to see someone slap the feed bag out of the American fat asses hands? the obesity epidemic is hurting more than just the people stuffing their faces it's a tax burden. so they have the right to eat and gobble up tax dollars and make so much traffic in the hospitals people with non self indulgent issues need to compete for a doctors limited time. when people are a danger to themselves what determines when an authority steps in? whats the diff between jumping off a bridge and eating yourself diabetic or into heart failure?



now your taking back your comment?   I've lost all respect for you.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 9, 2013)

ACA will fail, then we will see the real plan, single payer system to the rescue. Fuckers.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 9, 2013)

Swiper said:


> now your taking back your comment?   I've lost all respect for you.



Now don't you feel like a bit of a tea leaf?


----------



## Swiper (Oct 9, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Now don't you feel like a bit of a tea leaf?



no, I think LW is a liar and embarrassed that she admitted that.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 9, 2013)

They must not have sarcasm on your planet.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> It's been like that for some time.  48 states require auto insurance.  Now there's an issue with being required to purchase insurance?



there is a difference though because you are utilizing gov't funded and state funded road systems. Why should i be forced to have medical insurance if i am willing to pay out of pocket. My dad is one of those who hasnt had an issue his entire life except for his diabetes that hes born with, but never had problems. Buys his own drugs from wall mart pays if he needs to see a dr at a walk in clinic and gets back to work. It is his choice period. If something happens to him its not your responsibility to help him its his own period. As in a car if he wrecks into you with out insurance then that does affect you personally. However, your quality of life does not change.

People say this will reduce issues with homeless going to the er and ect, but its not going to do anything. All it does is put the gov't in more control of us simple as that. Its not a republican thing why I am against it. It is the fact that the gov't should not be this deep in our personal lives. If your bitching about being poor and having shitty insurance then apply for grants and aid and get your ass back to college. Oo you dont have time you have kids and work full time. Those are excuses and problems you made for your self. Not my issues as a responsible adult. Sac up and work around your excuses and find a resolution that is not sucking on the gov'ts tit.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yes. so the rest of us don't have to pay your non insurance having bills when you get sick. do you drive without car insurance? it's to protect the rest of us from the other guys stupidity as much as anything else.



your going to be paying for them any ways.. it is not like the practice is going to be cheaper. Where do you think the money is going to come from that pays for the insurance? Our pockets.... It makes zero difference in the long run for the middle class. We will be taxed to pay for the insurance just as we got stuck paying for non insured bills.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

KelJu said:


> She is 100% correct. There are three ways to handle the issue:
> 
> 1: The way we do it now which is treat everyone regardless of whether you have any means to pay for the care you will receive when you need it most. If you can't pay, then everyone who does pay has to pay more to make up for you not paying your part.
> 
> ...



but ambulance and emergency is different then going to the dr with no insurance and being scene. I would be happy to have a gov't insurance policy for children or say 26 and below demographic but after that if your not in the business world fuck that. We need to give people consequences for their actions.  People rely on the gov't to much so why better them selves?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

i say tax the fat people and give money to the big and swole.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Also lets have Obamacare=lets print more money= devaluing what we all ready have.

.. Ron Paul FTW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIJwrbFtpLE


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

Swiper said:


> now your taking back your comment?   I've lost all respect for you.



good ideas but my son eats fattening foods and is skinny as a rake. some people are responsible with indulgences so the law wouldn't just deprive the obese.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> good ideas but my son eats fattening foods and is skinny as a rake. some people are responsible with indulgences so the law wouldn't just deprive the obese.



yes but there are TONS of scientific research that supports prolonged fast food and unhealthy foods can result to heart risk and diabetes. My supervisor in the Navy is in great shape and diagnosed with diabetes due to a bad diet at the age of 29. So prolonged we are at risk of having to pay for your son in the future.

I say if they do this mandatory health screening and based off of BMI, health, smoker, drinker and ect. and raise insurance rates based off of that. Force them to front the bill not the people who choice to live healthy and not see a dr. There is no reason why I should be forced to have medical insurance. 

Also can any of you actually say you trust the gov't with this? 

All this does is put the gov't in more power piece by piece in our lives... WHo knows lets say Obama care is the BEST thing EVER.. What happens when another president comes to office with not so good intentions with the added power from the bill. We are giving our rights away like a prostitute on the street.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

i think if you're obese,a smoker, or otherwise ruining your health and setting yourself up for illness via bad habits you should pay more for health care. if you're in great health you should pay less. you just cannot ban all high fat food... olive oil is high fat, coconut oil, avocado etc, healthy nuts... all eaten by perfectly healthy non obese people as are candy, ice cream etc. just make being a lard ass hurt the pocketbook when it's time to pay healthcare costs.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think if you're obese,a smoker, or otherwise ruining your health and setting yourself up for illness via bad habits you should pay more for health care. if you're in great health you should pay less. you just cannot ban all high fat food... olive oil is high fat, coconut oil, avocado etc, healthy nuts... all eaten by perfectly healthy non obese people as are candy, ice cream etc. just make being a lard ass hurt the pocketbook when it's time to pay healthcare costs.



 i think about 99% of people knew my point


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> yes but there are TONS of scientific research that supports prolonged fast food and unhealthy foods can result to heart risk and diabetes. My supervisor in the Navy is in great shape and diagnosed with diabetes due to a bad diet at the age of 29. So prolonged we are at risk of having to pay for your son in the future.
> 
> I say if they do this mandatory health screening and based off of BMI, health, smoker, drinker and ect. and raise insurance rates based off of that. Force them to front the bill not the people who choice to live healthy and not see a dr. There is no reason why I should be forced to have medical insurance.
> 
> ...



cancer does not discriminate or care who exercises and eats right. everyone needs insurance. we were almost killed by a fucking retarded driver today... no one is immune to catastrophe.

i've been doing daycare since before my kids were born and my daughter is 22. i have known many children who depended on government healthcare from infancy to adulthood. i also worked in in home care facilities and saw seniors well cared for on their ss, medicare benefits. the abuses i saw were when privately owned facilities deprived people of care, hospitalization, so they could charge rent up until the person died.  and my bf lives in Canada so yes, i think the govt can handle this.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think if you're obese,a smoker, or otherwise ruining your health and setting yourself up for illness via bad habits you should pay more for health care. if you're in great health you should pay less. you just cannot ban all high fat food... olive oil is high fat, coconut oil, avocado etc, healthy nuts... all eaten by perfectly healthy non obese people as are candy, ice cream etc. *just make being a lard ass hurt the pocketbook when it's time to pay healthcare costs*.



but we live in a world were we must care for people, make decisions for them, help them. So why not ban all unhealthy foods and prevent them from every getting that way. Allowing people to get fat and unhealthy is not nice we have to hold their hands and help them. Its not their fault they are unhealthy they cant help it its like an addiction. We should force every one to comply with the greater good so everyone is equal. We should censor this country so everyone thinks the same. Censor the internet, ban porn. Equal wages, force military service. Make this gov't stronger.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> but we live in a world were we must care for people, make decisions for them, help them. So why not ban all unhealthy foods and prevent them from every getting that way. Allowing people to get fat and unhealthy is not nice we have to hold their hands and help them. Its not their fault they are unhealthy they cant help it its like an addiction. We should force every one to comply with the greater good so everyone is equal. We should censor this country so everyone thinks the same. Censor the internet, ban porn. Equal wages, force military service. Make this gov't stronger.



people can get disgustingly fat on healthy foods.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> cancer does not discriminate or care who exercises and eats right. everyone needs insurance. we were almost killed by a fucking retarded driver today... no one is immune to catastrophe.



that is your opinion that everyone needs medical insurance. My dad has lived his entire life with out it. He has no late medical bills goes into walk in clinics gets his stuff he needs done and pays cash. He calculated it out and hes saved ALLOT of money. It is his choice and his choice alone. The problem is we have no money to fund this period. Our people are broke, even if they taxed the rich at 50% it would not fund this. They will just begin to print more money and then force people into medical insurance that cant afford the rates that apply to their income. I believe a silver plan for a single person making 50k is close to 500$ a month and the benefits are actually HORRIBLE..Insane deductible. The only thing this plan helps is the poor and the rich. It does nothing for the working class of America. Nothing at all... 

You honestly trust this gov't enough to manage a health care system, when the IRS is corrupt, contracting jobs are corrupt, democrats and republicans are corrupt. What happens when one of your dreaded Republicans becomes President again and the Republican party has the power in congress? What do you think would happen? This policy has NOTHING to do with helping the people. It has to do with putting the Gov't in further control of the people. 

Where is the money going to come from?

If the print more cash our $$ drops=fuel costs increase, food increases, and other items needed for daily survival go up.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> people can get disgustingly fat on healthy foods.



your right so then we will regulate food... but i havent see any one obese from eating lean meats and healthy foods lol. I ate 9 times a day with zero cardio eating healthy and dropped to 8% bf... Find me an obese person who eats healthy food in excess...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

if someone is an overeating pig they are going to be one. stuff like orange juice, nuts, bananas, yogurt would be easy to get fat on. even some lean meats are very fat laden.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

i think we should regulate oxygen on some people


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

also i would like to see statistical data that shows savings and increase in revenue that will lower our taxed. LW claim was we dont have to pay non insured medical bills any more because everyone will have insurance. As a businessman I would like to see the data that proves this. Were is the est. cost and balance sheets that proves this is beneficial to our economy and will not hurt us even more. If our economy gets hurt even more how will the hospitals keep up with state of the art equipment and service. I am sorry if i sound selfish, but like i said before i have zero sympathy for people that are not willing to work 18 hours a day to become successful and they put their hands out. I pull those hours about 3 times a week. I know that i dont want to be poor. If you bust your ass that much and still cant provide for your family I will personally cut you a check to feed your house hold for a month. I do this all the time for members of my church. I do believe in helping people but I DO not agree that its a right, but it is a privilege. And I should not be forced to give my money that i bust my ass for away so some one can play PS3 on a 60" tv on gov't assistance.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if someone is an overeating pig they are going to be one. stuff like orange juice, nuts, bananas, yogurt would be easy to get fat on. even some lean meats are very fat laden.



again show me someone that got fat off of natural orange juice not from concentrate, nuts, bananas and yogurt? Then we force exercise as well, because I eat 6k cal a day work out and maintain 11% bf. I know cyclists who eat 11k a day for cycling all natural foods.. Yet to see some one eat healthy foods fat. Not saying its not possible but i doubt there is one. 

The problem is fatty foods can become additive. Im not going to get into the nuro study of it, but it has been proven which is the cause for food addiction. Junk food can be an addicting substance which is what leads to obesity. When was the last time you heard of someone benge eating boiled chicken and greens?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think we should regulate oxygen on some people



now your being silly oxygen does not cost use revenue even though half of it is polluted but its free.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2013)

well im off to night class then the gym... so good night all... bust my ass to further better my self because i believe mediocrity is for losers.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> some one can play PS3 on a 60" tv on gov't assistance.



typical thinking of persons blinded by racism etc as to who the needy in usa really are. it might surprise you to know how many seniors will decide this winter if they go without heat or food.


----------



## Swiper (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> typical thinking of persons blinded by racism etc as to who the needy in usa really are. it might surprise you to know how many seniors will decide this winter if they go without heat or food.



how is that racist when most people on govt assistance are white?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

Approximately 600 elderly people die in the USA each year from  hypothermia. Unfortunately, the prevalence of deaths from hypothermia  tracks the cost of energy. Elderly people on a fixed income may cut back  on heating during winter months if they feel they cannot afford heating  bills.

For persons in their 80's and 90's, an environmental temperature below  65 degrees Fahrenheit (F) causes a serious drop in body temperature,  precipitating a drop in the body's core temperature to 95 degrees (F)  (35 degrees Celsius) or less.

There are a number of factors that make the elderly person especially prone to hypothermia.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

Swiper said:


> how is that racist when most people on govt assistance are white?



racist etc... etc as some crazy notion the poor have tons of luxury items.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2013)

did they cancel night class?


----------



## Slayer1980 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone want a beer?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> typical thinking of persons blinded by racism etc as to who the needy in usa really are. it might surprise you to know how many seniors will decide this winter if they go without heat or food.



where is the racial remark? The problem is your the one that mentally thinks black or Hispanic is what I am targeting so that makes you the one that is more racist.  I never once said lazy black or lazy hispanic, lazy asian, or lazy why. I talk about people who live off the gov't tit. I hate them all equally. I hate niggers yes, if you dont know what a nigger is watch Chris Rock he is dead on. But if any one is not racist it is me so get get bent on that comment. My step grandfather is hispanic who is my hero in my life, i am german, irish, swedish, and japanese and all my nieces are half african american who i just about consider my own. My massage therapist is African American if i was racist last thing I would want was a black women rubbing my body. So stop being blinded by Obama and realize this health care program is shit.

As for the elderly yes that is sad, but that is a community responsibility not a gov't. No where in the constitution states that the gov't will provide aid to the elderly. First how did they get that way? My grandparents were poor and retired millionaires, because they saved every cent and put it away. I dont know many retired truck drivers that work for a low end paving company that retire with money. Its because he was responsible. My other grandparents lived foolishly, spending EVERY cent on additions to their home, spoiling grand children and now my grandpa who is 80 is still in 400,000k in debt. However, i would NEVER expect the gov't to help him for his shitty life decisions as a family we help him and if he had no family the community helps. 

But well most community help is done by the church and since your a non believer i guess that church is a bad thing and is out to corrupt people. I think we are paying for 6 families right now at our church for food and clothes. Again it is not the gov't responsibility, it falls on the state and the community.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

also we are in a gov't shut down. I have a guy that has to make a VA appointment and get a dr to sign off something that he is fit for duty. It has to come from his VA dr. The deadline is this month, He can not get the letter because of the gov't shut down. This service member is going to get kicked out of the Navy Reserves for medical reasons that he should be cleared for, but the gov't can not even manage their own systems. 

So what do you think is going to happen with a gov't shut down and someone needs surgery or needs medical aid? I will tell you nothing will happen because EVERY one will be laid off and the staffing will be minimal for approvals. The answer to medical should be no boundaries simple as that. As for the people who can not afford it, well to bad to sad you should have made better life decisions in the past to plan for the future. All ways have a back up plan because life will fuck you over and change in a moments notice. Don't live above your means and keep your debt to income ratio at 30% spending 20% for consumables like food, fuel, clothes and 50% into savings. If you cant do that then maybe you should find a cheaper place to live and sale that car you have and buy a bus pass.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Source.



> We paid $634 million for the Obamacare sites and all we got was this lousy 404



$634 million spent on a fucking website...


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> racist etc... etc as some crazy notion the poor have tons of luxury items.



do me a favor open a dictionary and look up the word racist


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> did they cancel night class?



nope, got a 95% on my last paper  thanks for asking, then i start my masters next fall, and may go for a ph.D in computer science in the long road. Only because my wife has her masters and tons of certs in Kinesiology, I am very competitive.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)

*Obamacare Marketplace: Personal Data Can Be Used For ?Law Enforcement and Audit Activities?*


Maryland's Health Connection, the state's Obamacare marketplace, has been plagued by delays in the first days of open enrollment.  If users are able to endure long page-loading delays, they are presented with the website's privacy policy, a ubiquitous fine-print feature on websites that often go unread. Nevertheless, users are asked to check off a box that they agree to the terms.







The policy contains many standard statements about information automatically collected regarding Internet browsers and IP addresses, temporary "cookies" used by the site, and website accessibility.  However, at least two conditions may give some users pause before proceeding.
The first is regarding personal information submitted with an application for those users who follow through on the sign up process all the way to the end.  The policy states that all information to help in applying for coverage and even for making a payment will be kept strictly confidential and only be used to carry out the function of the marketplace.  There is, however, an exception: "[W]e may share information provided in your application with the appropriate authorities for law enforcement and audit activities."  Here is the entire paragraph from the policy the includes the exception [emphasis added]:
​Should you decide to apply for health coverage through Maryland Health Connection, the information you supply in your application will be used to determine whether you are eligible for health and dental coverage offered through Maryland Health Connection and for insurance affordability programs. It also may be used to assist you in making a payment for the insurance plan you select, and for related automated reminders or other activities permitted by law.  We will preserve the privacy of personal records and protect confidential or privileged information in full accordance with federal and State law. We will not sell your information to others.  Any information that you provide to us in your application will be used only to carry out the functions of Maryland Health Connection. *The only exception to this policy is that we may share information provided in your application with the appropriate authorities for law enforcement and audit activities. *​The site does not specify if "appropriate authorities" refers only to state authorities or if it could include the federal government, as well.  Neither is there any detail on what type of law enforcement and/or audit activities would justify the release of the personal information, or who exactly is authorized to make such a determination.  An email to the Maryland Health Connection's media contact seeking clarification has not yet been answered
The second privacy term that may prompt caution by users relates to email communications.  The policy reads:If you send us an e-mail, we use the information you send us to respond to your inquiry. E-mail correspondence may become a public record. As a public record, your correspondence could be disclosed to other parties upon their request in accordance with Maryland?s Public Information Act.​Since emails to the marketplace could conceivably involve private matters regarding finances, health history, and other sensitive issues, the fact that such information could be made part of the "public record" could prevent users from being as free with their information than they might otherwise be.  However, as noted, any requests for such emails would still be subject to Maryland's Public Information Act which contains certain exceptions to the disclosure rules.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> racist etc... etc as some crazy notion the poor have tons of luxury items.



I can prove this... Go to an EDD office and look at the phones people pull out of their pockets... Brand new Iphones, Droids, on full data plans and ect. I have said this a million times but my step dad is incharge of juvenile probation where i live. overseas the entire operation of it. He drives a honda fit for economical reasons and makes 150k a year. He is also a professor at the city college. But he wonders how do these people who are on welfare walk in with a 1000$ purse, hair done, nails done, iphone, refuse to come in the morning because the sleep in until noon and then drive a luxury suv on 24 inch wheels. Most of them have 6 kids or so and they bitch about having to pay 30$ a month because their child is on house arrest and they have to pay for the monitoring system. This is the majority of them...

I was also a recruiter so I went into Alot of homes to conduct interviews with some pretty low income families. I have yet to meet ANY of them who did not own a big screen tv and a gaming system. NOT one. They would have $$ invested into a PS3 but have no groceries to eat.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

The issue is welfare is never ending for these people... When do we cut them off? When do we say ok you had your chance? Do we string them along forever if they wont comply and better them selves. If you had a kid that milked off you and lived off of you never trying to better them selves you would tell them get the fuck out and do something. We cant baby adults thats the problem we baby grown ass men. People begin to rely on the system. Democrats dont want them to not be poor because the more poor people the stronger their vote. 

republicans just want big business to strive. all in all both parties just want to have the full circle of events that ultimately lines their pockets with $$. As much of a bad governor he was Arnold did not charge CA a DIME and worked for free. I heard they paid him like a penny because he had to be on some type of payroll system. but that is what some of these guys need to take in. Selfless acts... I believe Rand will be an outstanding President. He doesnt side with much of his republican brothers and doesnt put up with shit.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if someone is an overeating pig they are going to be one. stuff like orange juice, nuts, bananas, yogurt would be easy to get fat on. even some lean meats are very fat laden.



My dad is almost 70. He has lived on a diet of pork sausage, eggs, Budweisers, and cigarettes. He didn't go to the doctor once during my entire childhood and adolescence. He had a hernia surgery in his mid 60s. Other that, he paid into healthcare most of his life and rarely ever used it. So he is a good example for why making people for behavior isn't really fair. Behavior doesn't lead to results, it only correlates to a high probability of estimation. 

When you apply that type of thinking to a person, it is called prejudice. When you apply it to a behavior, its called risk assessment. Both situations have a large margin of error, and it isn't fair to over tax people on something they haven't done yet.


----------



## caedus (Oct 10, 2013)

KelJu said:


> My dad is almost 70. He has lived on a diet of pork sausage, eggs, Budweisers, and cigarettes. He didn't go to the doctor once during my entire childhood and adolescence. He had a hernia surgery in his mid 60s. Other that, he paid into healthcare most of his life and rarely ever used it. So he is a good example for why making people for behavior isn't really fair. Behavior doesn't lead to results, it only correlates to a high probability of estimation.
> 
> When you apply that type of thinking to a person, it is called prejudice. When you apply it to a behavior, its called risk assessment. Both situations have a large margin of error, and it isn't fair to over tax people on something they haven't done yet.



You guys are solo awesome

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## caedus (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to IRONPOLIMAG

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2013)

caedus said:


> You guys are solo awesome
> 
> "May the force be with you all"



I can't figure out which member you are.


----------



## caedus (Oct 10, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I can't figure out which member you are.



I'm a team keiju member.....I love all of my iron mag brethren. One love. Jah east a mon

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## caedus (Oct 10, 2013)

Rastamon

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2013)

[h=1]1-800-T-O-T-A-L-F-A-I-L: One Man's Obamawreck Nightmare[/h][h=2]Michelle Malkin's column is released once a week.[/h]

 By *Michelle Malkin*5 hours ago






















​Behold the Hollywood bubble. This week, actress Olivia Wilde starred in an Obamacare propaganda video targeting young people. "You can sign up for health care online in 10 minutes," her co-propagandist chirped as she cheered. Cue the laugh track. Back on planet Earth, Americans nationwide are still struggling with the $634 million online health care exchange nightmare.
One reader asked me to share his story. Like me and 22 million other citizens in the private individual market for health insurance, he recently received his You Can't Keep It cancellation notice. Here's what happened when he went online to find alternatives.
"I live in New Jersey, but work for a small company based out of Massachusetts. For years, we were all insured through the company from a plan that originated in Massachusetts. However, as soon as Obamacare was passed, we were "audited" by the insurance company, and it turns out only 50 percent of our company is based in Massachusetts, and therefore we did not qualify as a company under the law. Apparently, you need 51 percent based in the state. About five days prior to our insurance policy renewal, we were told we could not (renew), and I had to scramble to purchase a much more expensive individual policy with much higher costs.
"Fast-forward two years. I now receive a new letter from my insurance company, Horizon Blue Cross, (informing me) that the plan that I have now is being discontinued and I need to pick a new plan.
"On Oct. 1, I tried to get into the exchange for New Jersey that is run by the federal government. I earn too much for a subsidy, but I wanted to see what my options were and how much more this was going to cost.
"I created an account and tried for four days to get in. Each time it said my password was invalid. I tried to use the "forgot password" option so they could send me a link to reset. When I got the link, the system kept saying that it didn't recognize my user account. When I tried to re-create the user account, it told me that one already existed. I called the number several times, and they all told me the same thing: Try back later. The glitches are being worked out.
"I (then) created a new account under (my wife's) name. After several attempts, I was able to get in. Over the weekend, I spent at least four hours trying to fill out the application. Each time, the website crashed. When I got back to work on Monday, I tried one more time. Lo and behold, the application was submitted. At this point, President Obama must be thinking 'great, a success story.'
"Well, my options came back, and voila: According to the government, I'm not eligible for any private plans. I received a notice that my entire family is only eligible for Medicaid! I make a decent salary. I'm not eligible for a subsidy, let alone Medicaid.
"This morning my wife received a call. Apparently, it was the exchange. She explained to them that we are not eligible for Medicare or Medicaid. The person on the phone told her, "That is what the system says you are eligible for. If you want, you can file an appeal."
"So now back to a change in plans. I currently have a Point of Service that covers benefits 70 percent after a large deductible, with somewhat large co-pays for doctors. Horizon Blue Cross does offer a similar plan (to the one being canceled) for about the same, but the problem is that my children's pediatricians are not in it (so much for keeping your doctors).
"The only plans that the doctors take involve a 40 percent deductible with higher co-pays. So now I have fewer options and not more. There is another new company offering coverage where I am, but it has zero out-of-network benefits and a smaller network. Either way, everything is changing for me with higher costs.
"I hope you can somehow relate this story to the public at large to let them see that the whole process is a joke. The automatons who know nothing are just collecting a government check and getting health care paid for by me with my tax dollars, when I cannot even get my own."
In sum: Obama lied. His health plan died. He can't keep his doctors. He couldn't sign up in 10 minutes for health care. He's being steered toward a government plan he doesn't qualify for or want. And he can't get his personal information back from the online Obamawreck black hole.
1-800-T-O-T-A-L-F-A-I-L.
Michelle Malkin is the author of "Culture of Corruption: Obama and his Team of Tax Cheats, Crooks and Cronies" (Regnery 2010). Her e-mail address is malkinblog@gmail.com.
COPYRIGHT 2013 CREATORS.COM


----------



## FUZO (Oct 11, 2013)

Is this the same scum bag President Obama that made veterans families wait to get paid to try and prove a political point but it back fired in the scum bags face so last night he signed the bill to give assistance money to the veterans families who died.But the asshole made them wait until the pressure from the Amereican public got hot so he caved in.Just like he is going to cave in on Oct 17 when the debt ceiling is here.Sen scum bag Reid doesnt sign the Nih cancer bill so cancer patients can get there treatment instead he makes a dumbass comment.This President and Reid,Pelosi are fuck.37% presidential approval rating now and will keep dropping.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2013)

republicans tried to block unified healthcare because they said its what the people want now their approval numbers are at an all time low along with tea party approval. republicans are a dying political party and they are destroying themselves from the inside.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 11, 2013)

^^^ both parties need to be strung out and lynched. Independent or libertarian is the way to go. Some one with out a type of business agenda.

A neutral party this is not controlled by lobbyists...


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2013)

[h=1]DON'T BUY THE MEDIA SPIN: THE SHUTDOWN IS KILLING OBAMACARE[/h]





in[COLOR=#333333 !important]*Share*​[COLOR=#04558B !important]*0*[/COLOR]​
[COLOR=#777777 !important]_12_[/COLOR]​_Email ArticlePrint articleSend a Tip_

[/COLOR]
_by JOHN NOLTE 10 Oct 2013 550POST A COMMENT_
_





[h=2]I love a defunding fight as much as anyone, but I really want to see ObamaCare get a stake through its heart via widespread civil disobedience. If people refuse to sign up for ObamaCare, the program collapses. Nothing would be more satisfying than to see ObamaCare go the way of Prohibition (without the violence): as something else that pushed the wonderfully unruly American people too far.[/h]Contrary to what the media are telling you, the shutdown is not helping ObamaCare. Again and again, conservatives have been taunted by the media with the cry of, "If you hadn't shut down the government, we'd be covering the ObamaCare launch debacle."
Huh?
The media are covering the ObamaCare launch debacle, and the coverage is the Obama administration's worst nightmare because the shutdown has made it impossible for the White House to come up with a plan that would instruct the media in how to mitigate the damage.
You see, if there was no shutdown, the media coverage of the launch would not be anywhere as negative for the White House as it is now, and here is why?
*1. The White House Can't Do Damage Control* - Right now the media and the White House are covering the ObamaCare launch debacle in stark, one-dimensional terms: It is an expensive, disappointing, big government  debacle. Both are too overwhelmed to figure out a way to make it look less worse, which we all know would happen if they had the time and resources.
*2. The White House Can't Gameplan a Plan B* - While the administration obviously bungled the launch, when it comes to cleaning up a mess, this White House can usually move pretty fast. This time the White House can't. They and the media are too bogged down in the shutdown. With some breathing room, the White House might have been able to set up a massive call center staffed with volunteers -- something, anything to get people signed up. But even if they do, there is just no media space available to spread the word.
*3. White House Can't Reassure Anyone -* If the shutdown wasn't gobbling up White House resources and media space, the administration could fan out its supporters to reassure those interested in signing up for ObamaCare that things are going to get better and that the problems are aggressively being worked on. Instead, all potential enrollees are seeing is error messages and all they are hearing is bad news.
*4. White House Can't Spin the Sticker Shock* - If anything brings down ObamaCare, it will be sticker shock. For four years, Obama, Democrats, and the media have been lying to the American people about the cost of ObamaCare. On top of adding $2.6 trillion to our deficit, individuals are facing shockingly high premiums and premium increases. This, after being lied to again and again about cheaper premiums. I'm not sure how the White House and its media would spin their way out of this, but heaven knows if they had the time and resources, they would find a way. After all, this is the same media that turned Obama's Libya debacle into a campaign problem for Mitt Romney.
--
The bottom line to ObamaCare's success or failure is the number of enrollees paying into the system. In its first year, ObamaCare needs seven million enrollees, three million of them healthy and under age 35.
If those numbers aren't met, the program is a failure, the disapproval ratings increase, and the chances of ObamaCare slowly being killed increase.
ObamaCare is the president's baby, his only significant accomplishment, his only hope for a legacy -- it is burning down before his eyes and he is helpless to do anything to shape the all-important first impression.
Throughout Obama's time in the spotlight, this is the only time I have ever witnessed anything he has bungled receiving only harshly negative coverage. It's a bloodbath because the shutdown is taking up all the space that would normally be used for spin and lies.
_


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 11, 2013)

Reservists might now be able to drill this weekend so that pulls funds out of my wallet. The money isnt a big deal to me but i have jr sailors that depend on the extra few hundred $.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 12, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I am totally on board with that. I am not disagreeing with your belief that the government should fuck off.  But, they already got involved and made a fucking mess. Now the mess must be fixed.  Legally, hospitals must treat a person even if they have no money or insurance. That is the issue right there. Most Americans have decided that it is morally correct to save a person's life even if it cost money that the person doesn't have. However, by doing so, the people who can pay have to pay more.
> That is an infringement of "liberty" onto the people who are already paying their fair share. Liberty is almost a commodity or a finite resource. To give liberty to one person, you have to take it from another. This is because human beings rarely ever agree on any fucking thing. Liberty for all is a logical fallacy. Your idea of liberty doesn't exist.
> 
> Fags want liberty to marry. Christians want liberty to impose their idea of Gods will back onto the fags.  In this situation, liberty can only be granted to one group. This is a very simplistic example, but you should be able to see how that applies to everything. You want the liberty to not buy insurance. *Bowden wants the liberty to pay only for his healthcare, not his and the low income family?s healthcare down the street*. Both of you cannot be granted liberty and freedom to do what you want.  This has nothing to do with Obama forcing people to do shit. This is about remedying a situation that is fucked and growing more fucked at an exponential rate the longer we go on without making adjustments.



Wrong.
Bowden wants freeloaders that could afford to buy health care insurance but do not so that they can buy cellphones and have cellphone accounts, cable television subscriptions, buy internet access ect. to start paying for their own healthcare insurance rather than Bowden paying higher healthcare insurance premiums and health care costs due to hospitals shifting costs to Bowden from those that could afford to pay for their own healthcare insurance but do not.

I used to work in the healthcare industry in financial areas and I know exactly as to how hospitals shift costs to paying patients to compensate for the uninsured.
Insured people that think that they are not financially impacted by paying higher health insurance premiums and health care care costs due to cost shifting as to uninsured patients have no clue as to the reality of the situation.


----------



## caedus (Nov 5, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Wrong.
> Bowden wants freeloaders that could afford to buy health care insurance but do not so that they can buy cellphones and have cellphone accounts, cable television subscriptions, buy internet access ect. to start paying for their own healthcare insurance rather than Bowden paying higher healthcare insurance premiums and health care costs due to hospitals shifting costs to Bowden from those that could afford to pay for their own healthcare insurance but do not.
> 
> I used to work in the healthcare industry in financial areas and I know exactly as to how hospitals shift costs to paying patients to compensate for the uninsured.
> Insured people that think that they are not financially impacted by paying higher health insurance premiums and health care care costs due to cost shifting as to uninsured patients have no clue as to the reality of the situation.








"May the force be with you all"


----------



## oufinny (Nov 6, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> ^^^ both parties need to be strung out and lynched. Independent or libertarian is the way to go. Some one with out a type of business agenda.
> 
> A neutral party this is not controlled by lobbyists...



Those in power have nearly assured this won't happen.  With the Citizens United decision that was the nail in the coffin for an end to legal bribery, now everyone in Washington is bought and traded by special interests, donors, lobbyists on K street and their own warped perception that is surely formed by bad information force fed to them. And the fact that there are no strict term limits provides no incentive to take risks or even try, just do enough to get elected again.


----------

